# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  Nabba Hellas Πανελλήνιο (27.5.2006)

## Polyneikos

*Συνεχίζωντας το φωτορεπορτάζ ελληνικων αγωνων προηγούμενων ετων προς ενημερωση του φιλαθλου κοινου του  ,θα συνεχίσουμε με εναν αγωνα που είχε γίνει στην Καισαριανη τον Μαϊο του 2006 με διοργανωτές την ΝABBA HELLAS.*





*Σύνολο αθλητων 19 ατομα και γενικός νικητης του αγώνα ο νικήτης της ψηλής κατηγορίας bb, Φώτης Γκαργκανέλης.Στην απονομη διακρίνονται και οι Γερολυμάτος Αλέξης,Σερετης Βασίλης καθως και ο 2ος στην γενικη κατάταξη αθλητής ,νικητης της κατηγορίας BB 2 , Αττιλάκος Θανασης.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Junior με 2 συμμετοχές,με τον Γραμμένο Χρύσανθο σαφώς πιο προχωρημένο να  κερδιζει την 1η θέση και τον Κυριακόπουλο Γεώργιο που κατέλαβε την 2η θεση.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία masters με 2 συμμετοχές γνωστων αθλητων στον χώρο ,τον*
*Φαιδων Λουβαρη και τον Καγγελαρη Γιώργο.1η θεση για τον Λουβαρη και 2 θεση για τον Καγγελάρη.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Fitness 2 (χαμηλή) Ανδρων , 3 συμμετοχές , με την κατάταξη να πηγαίνει ως εξής:*
*1. Λουκαϊτης Σωτηρης* 
*2. Ανθης Σπυρος* 
*3. Νατζμι Μιχαλης*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Fitness 1 (Υψηλή) Ανδρων , 4 συμμετοχές , με την κατάταξη να πηγαίνει ως εξής:*

*1. Μπιρουρακης Γιαννης 
2. Μανωλης  Γεωργιος
3. Λογοθετης Βαγγελης
4. Αμμαρι Νασσερ*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Figure Γυναικών με  2 συμμετοχές ,την Ελένη Καββα μέλος του φόρουμ μας και πολύ γνωστη αθλήτρια με πολλες διακρίσεις,νικήτρια της κατηγορίας και με στην 2η θεση η Στεφανοπούλου Μαρία.*

*Ελένη Καββά*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2η θεση για την Στεφανοπούλου Μαρία ,μια πολύ όμορφη παρουσια και αρκετα γυμνασμενη κοπέλα, η οποια αν και καλα προετοιμασμενη περιορίστηκε στην 2η θεση λόγω της πολύ καλής φορμας της Ελένης.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Τα απαραίτητα comparisons της κατηγορίας των γυναικων προκειμενου να ληφθεί η απόφαση για την νικήτρια.*





*Την απονομή κανουν οι πολύ γνωστες αθλήτριες του χώρου αλλά κ μέλη του ,Τούλα Νομικού και Ελενα Γιακσιτς.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Kατηγορία BB 2 Ανδρών, με 3 συμμετοχές, με την κατάταξη να διαμορφώνεται  ως εξης :*

*1.  Αττιλακος Αθανασιος 
2.  Ντοβελος  Γιαννης 
3.  Λαγουδακης Μιχαηλ*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία ΒΒ1 Ανδρών,3 συμμετοχές αθλητων,η σειρά είχε ως εξής:*

*1. Γκαργκανέλης Φώτης*
*2. Κατσενης Βασιλης* 
*3. Κοντορινης Γεωργιος*


*Γκαργκανέλης Φώτης*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατσενης Βασιλης* 







*Κοντορίνης Γιώργος*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Τα απαραίτητα comparisons της κατηγοριας :*

----------


## peris

ο γκαργκανελης στη τελευταια φοτο πολυ μαζα πανω πολυνεικε ξερεις που βρισκεται αυτος ο αθλητης σημερα εχει παρει μερος σε αλλους αγωνες?  :05. Posing:  :05. Weights: 

και η ελνεη καββα ειχε πιασει τρομερη φορμα σε εκεινον τον αγωνα πολυ δυσκολα η αλλη αθλητρια να την κερδιζε :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Γκαργκανέλης όντως είναι θηριώδης πολύ ,έχει πάρει και σε άλλους αγώνες μέρος αλλά αγωνιστικά έχει εξαφανιστεί απ΄ότι ξερω τα τελευταία 2 χρονια,γενικά έχει παίξει σε αγώνες της Nabba του Σερετη και την Wabba.
Η Καββα όντως ήταν πολύ καλή ,η άλλη η αθλήτρια η Στεφανοπουλου έχω μια (μικρη) εντύπωση πως είναι από Ναυπλιο,μήπως την γνωρίζει ο Slaine;
Τους δικούς μας Κοντορίνη και Νασερ τους είδατε;; :03. Clap:

----------


## RUHL

> Τους δικούς μας Κοντορίνη και Νασερ τους είδατε;;


Ωραιες φωτογραφιες ευχαρηστω για τον κωπο κωστα

Απορια προς τον ΜΒ που κατεβασε κοντορινη λογικα?και θα τον ειδε και απο κοντα τον αγωνα εχασε λογω κακης φορμας-σωματικης καταστασης σε σχεση με τους αλλους η λογω "κακης ψηφοφοριας" δεν χρειαζετε να αναλησεις αν δεν θελεις επελεξε ενα απο τα 2

3ος κιολας μετα απο αυτον με το κομενο στηθος Imo δεν αξηζε



ΥΓ αρε νασσερ πρωτη μουρη εισαι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Απορια προς τον ΜΒ που κατεβασε κοντορινη λογικα?και θα τον ειδε και απο κοντα τον αγωνα εχασε λογω κακης φορμας-σωματικης καταστασης σε σχεση με τους αλλους η λογω "κακης ψηφοφοριας" δεν χρειαζετε να αναλησεις αν δεν θελεις επελεξε ενα απο τα 2



σε κείνον τον αγωνα του γιώργου, ήμουν φαντάρος και δεν μπόρσεσα να πάρω άδεια, από το τηλέφωνο τα λέγαμε. αν ήμουν εκεί μπορέι να ήταν πιο πάνω. η φόρμα του θα μπορούσε να ήταν λίγο καλύτερη, αλλα και οι δύο άλλοι αθλητές είχαν "ιστορία" σε αυτή την ομοσπονδία και όταν σε γνωρίζουν οι κριτές έχεις πάντα κάποιο προβάδισμα...

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω έχω να πώ πως το έχω ξαναπεί απο τις φωτο δεν θα έβγαζα ασφαλή συμπεράσματα για την καταταξη του κοντορίνη εμένα μου φαίνετε πιό γραμωμένος και ολοκληρωμένος απο τους άλλους και επειδή σαν κριτής αγχώνομε πάρα πολύ θα τους έβγαζα σε κομπάριζον ξεχωριστά για πιο σιγουριά γιατί μπορεί να υστερούσε σε όγκο σε σχέση με τους πρώτους αλλα δεν ήταν και λίγος είχε καλή γράμωση και συμμετρία.

ο νασερ αν ήταν πιό γραμωμένος θα χτυπούσε πρωτιά έχει το καλούπι απλά χρειάζετε λίγο περισότερο γράμωση για να αναδειχτεί το λέω γιατί τον έχω δεί λάιβ σε πολλούς αγώνες

----------


## slaine

Νάσσερ-Κοντορίνης  :03. Bowdown: 

τον Καγγελάρη τον έχω δει σε πολλούς αγωνες και όσο περναέι ο καιρός γίνεται όλο και καλύτερος.

στη Μυτιλήνη κάναμε μαζί προπόνηση με Φώτη Γκαρνακέλη (και όχι Γκαργκανέλης νομίζω) και Νατζμι Μιχαλη, μας προπονούσε ο Φώτης στο γυμναστήριο του. (πιο παλιά πηγαίναμε στο συγχωρεμένο Δουβαλέτα Θοδωρή που επίσης είχε πολλές διακρίσεις και τεράστιες γνώσεις) πολύ καλά παιδιά και οι 2, θέλω να πω για το Φώτη ότι με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ και εκτός γυμναστηρίου και τον ευχαριστώ πολύ και γι'αυτό. οι γνώσεις του είναι σε άλλο επίπεδο και η δύναμή του το ίδιο. δυστυχώς με τον τραυματισμό στο στήθος "χάνει" κάποια πράγματα γιατί έχει τρέλα και αν δείτε προπόνησή που κάνει θα καταλάβετε.


Στο γυμναστήριο που δουλεύω και προπονούμαι τώρα έρχονται οι:
-Λουκαϊτης Σωτηρης 
-Μανωλης Γεωργιος (κάποια λάθη τη μέρα του αγώνα τον "χάλασαν" πολύ κατ'εμέ)
-Στεφανοπούλου Μαρία
-Κατσένης Βασιλης 

ο Κατσένης πάει πολύ καλά, οι υπόλοιποι δε θα κατέβουν (τουλάχιστον τώρα κοντά)

----------

